# Graves linked to Celiac disease.



## dvjorge (Feb 12, 2010)

Hi guys,
I found an interesting articule in the web which link Celiac and Graves disease. I really don't know if everybody with Graves is gluten intolerant and if all Celiac guys have thyroid autoimmune disease. I bring this to the forum to hear opinions since we have many experienced people here. The article stays that any person with Graves who be from 3 to 6 months gluten free, could get normal antibody test again. So, the thyroid normalize. I don't know if it is a myth or a reality.
Thanks,
Jorge.


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

dvjorge said:


> Hi guys,
> I found an interesting articule in the web which link Celiac and Graves disease. I really don't know if everybody with Graves is gluten intolerant and if all Celiac guys have thyroid autoimmune disease. I bring this to the forum to hear opinions since we have many experienced people here. The article stays that any person with Graves who be from 3 to 6 months gluten free, could get normal antibody test again. So, the thyroid normalize. I don't know if it is a myth or a reality.
> Thanks,
> Jorge.


In my case it was a myth - I was tested for celiac disease and tests were negative.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

dvjorge said:


> Hi guys,
> I found an interesting articule in the web which link Celiac and Graves disease. I really don't know if everybody with Graves is gluten intolerant and if all Celiac guys have thyroid autoimmune disease. I bring this to the forum to hear opinions since we have many experienced people here. The article stays that any person with Graves who be from 3 to 6 months gluten free, could get normal antibody test again. So, the thyroid normalize. I don't know if it is a myth or a reality.
> Thanks,
> Jorge.


My humble opinion is that Celiac Disease is just another autoimmune disease to which some of us are prone. Many of us have more than one autoimmune disease in addition to thyroid disease.

This is a long read but really good and does cover the endocrinology association as you scroll down.

http://edrv.endojournals.org/cgi/content/full/23/4/464


----------

